# Weiterentwicklung von motion simulator software



## egoexpress (1 Januar 2007)

Hallo,

suche Leute mit C++ und/oder SPS Kenntnissen, die sich an der Weiterentwicklung der open-source software "x-sim" engagieren wollen. Zur Zeit kann diese Software directx Daten aus allen Spielen extrahieren und sie zur Steuerung von pneumatischen/hydraulischen Simulatoren über ein Interface nutzen. Und zwar potenziell 2DOF,3DOF und 6DOF.

Ich suche nun Programmierer oder eventuell Leute mit SPS Kenntnissen, die auf freiwilliger Basis mithelfen können, ein plugin für mechatronische, lineare Aktuatoren zu implementieren. 

Als Referrenz soll das simconmotion dienen. Der Simulator ist in dem Video ab Sekunde 00:46 zu sehen.

Als Aktuatoren könnte man die scn5 hernehmen. Kosten beim Hersteller in Japan umgerechnet 150Euro.

Gruss
Christian


----------



## seeba (2 Januar 2007)

Was bringt das mit den Spielen?


----------



## Ralle (2 Januar 2007)

@seeba

Ich würde sagen Spaß, ist doch ne tolle Sache und open-source.


----------



## seeba (2 Januar 2007)

Sorry, ich hab mir das Video nicht angeschaut, also auch nicht so ganz verstanden um was es geht.


----------



## egoexpress (2 Januar 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> @seeba
> 
> Ich würde sagen Spaß, ist doch ne tolle Sache und open-source.


 
Hier hab ich noch einen Anheizer für euch.

Ich muss zugeben, dass ich vom Programmieren keinen Schimmer habe. Versuche lediglich ein paar Leute zusammen zu trommeln die an so einem Projekt Spaß haben würden, und etwas know how mitbringen.

Die x-sim software ist noch weit davon entfernt, so einen Simulator zu steuern. Im Moment beschränkt sich die Fähigkeit der Software darauf, pneumatische Simulatoren zu bewegen; und das ziemlich gut. 
Dies tut sie über ein Interface (Relaiskarte mit PIC), dass einen Ventilblock steuert. Die Steuerung beschränkt sich auf I/O. Lediglich Pulszeiten können über eine Matrix eingestellt werden. Wobei ich keinesfalls die Mühen, die der Autor in die Software gesteckt hat, kleinreden möchte. 
Doch die Pneumatik hat schwerwiegende Nachteile gegenüber mechatronischen Aktuatoren. Die Reaktionszeit ist zu langsam (Kammerfüllungszeit) und es gibt kein geeignetes Positionierverfahren noch und keine stufenlose Geschwindigkeitsregelung. 
Pneumatische Simulatoren sind daher bestenfalls für Arcade-Spiele geeignet.

Der Simulator in dem verlinkten Video nutzt mechatronische Aktuatoren. Die Steuerung dieser Aktuatoren verlangt ein komplett neues Konzept der Directx Datenverwertung. 
Die Aktuatoren können mit variablen Geschwindigkeiten auf genaue Postionen fahren. Diese Positionen sind abhängig von den im Spiel auftretenden G- und Flieh- Kräften und proportional.
Mit der Directx kann euch der Autor helfen, mit der Steuerung der Aktuatoren hoffe ich auf eure Hilfe.

Hier ist die Dokumentation der Akutatoren und der dazugehörigen Software

*EDIT: Dyadic Termi-Bus Manual*


----------



## cyborg (6 Januar 2007)

Das kann mit MATLab-Simulink simulieren, C code erzeugen und im FPGA Baustein plazieren.


----------



## egoexpress (11 Januar 2007)

Für diejenigen, die es interessiert. Es geht vorwärts! Gruß


----------

